# snow cab for Cub Cadet tractor



## dozer

I have a 1211 cub cadet and I'm looking for a cab. I see you have a picture of one on your first page. Do you still have it or do you have one that will fit? I'm from central Pa. and can pick it up. For health reason is why I'm looking for one thank you. Clair


----------

